# Dar mas mA a leds con 555



## sugarray (Mar 27, 2012)

Puedo darle mas mA a los leds de 5mm blancos de alto brillo haciendolos parpadear rapidamente a traves de un 555 para que no se quemen? Cómo tendria ke hacerlo?. Encontre este esquema pero no me manejo mucho. No se si hace lo que necesito. Gracias.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ah, queria agregar también una pregunta sobre esos transistores. he diseñado circuitos con leds pero nunca he usado transistores, me podrian enseñar que funcion cumplen ahi?

otra cosa que he leido en el foro sobre paneles de led cuando quieren hacerlos brillar mas, hablan de "barrido". a que se refieren? tiene algo que ver o es otro tema?

reedito un poco: recien encontre este esquema. segun el nombre de la foto intuyo que es un atenuador mediante ancho de pulso modulado. me gustaria que me enseñasen que funcion cumplen el transistor y ese arreglo de diodos en el pin 7. 






gracias de nuevo y disculpen tanta pregunta junta.

salu2


----------



## sugarray (Mar 30, 2012)

mmm no habré posteado en la seccion incorrecta?


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 30, 2012)

Y si que son muchas preguntas, y casi todo esta discutido en el foro, el transistor sirve para poder manejar corrientes mas grandes con el uso de una corriente pequeña (como la que da el 555 en su patita 3), los diodos en la patita 7 sirven para hacer que el cambio de estado de la salida del 555 sea mas rapido de tal forma que la señal a la salida sea una señal bien cuadrada, ese efecto lo podrias ver en el osciloscopio.



Si mal no recuerdo el 555 solo te puede dar 100mA


----------



## sugarray (Mar 30, 2012)

interesante lo de los diodos. voy a hecharle mano a ver que tal me va.
entonces el transistor de la pata 3 estaria amplificando la corriente a los leds o no?


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 30, 2012)

Si amplifica la corriente a los leds, imaginate que quieres conectar 20 leds al 555 en su patita 3 pero cada led consume 10mA entonces el total de corriente que necesitas para prender esos 20 leds seria de 200mA , ¿como le haces si el 555 solo nos da 100? facil le pones un transisor que pueda manejar esa corriente asi como en la imagen, si te pones a estudiar los transistores te vas a topar con un dato muy interezante que es el factor beta, que es un numero que te basicamente te dice cuantas veces puede un transistor amplificar la corriente que le metas por la termina de base.


----------



## sugarray (Mar 30, 2012)

ok voy a revisar los datasheets de los transistores que tengo. te pasaste

quiero darles un ancho de pulso modulado para que brillen mas.. si conoces algun otro esquema te agradeceria que me lo linkearas para estudiarlo y comparar.

salu2


----------



## user556 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola Sugarray!

La técnica que hablas al principio de hacer trabajar un led a pulsos o "parpadear" para que ilumine mas es de la siguiente manera, según tengo entendido:

Un led de alta luminosidad tiene una corriente nominal de  por ejemplo a 20ma. Si le coloco mas corriente constante de esa, el led corre el riesgo de calentar y destruirse.  Ahora, si le aplico mas corriente, pero en pulsos, el led brillará mas, pero no calentará hasta destruirse pues la corriente no es constante. 

La parte del barrido es un circuito que enciende secuencialmente a varios led, (una tira o una matriz) de una manera tan rapida, que pareciera que los leds estan encendidos al mismo tiempo. Esto por el efecto de persistencia de la vision del ser humano. 

Entonces, se puede realizar un barrido a un grupo de leds, y en los pulsos a cada led individual aplicarle mas corriente de la nominal. Para saber cuanta corriente mas pues debes hacer un estudio un poco mas dedicado valorando temperaturas y tiempos de vida util.

Diagramas sobre esto no tengo a la mano, pero te aconsejo que intentes poco a poco realizar tus diseños aplicando los principios basicos! 

Saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 30, 2012)

Usá el segundo circuito que pasaste, verás que baja y sube la intensidad de la luz. Ponelo por ejemplo a la mitad. Medís la corriente y vas aumentando el voltaje hasta que te de el doble de corriente.
Esto es un acercamiento. Habría que trabajarlo mas, pero así vas aprendiendo.


----------



## BKAR (Mar 30, 2012)

para que entiendas como funciona el transistor sin meterte una teoria tediosa, bueno no mucha, el trasistor funciona en tus esquemas como conmutador, asi de simple...
trabaja en corte y saturacion...(buscate esas palabritas en papa google y enteras para que esta el transistor)
inyectas un corriente a la base, nivel alto pin 3 del 555, se satura el transistor y cierra* un camino de baja resistencia entre colector y emisor..ahhh!! y por ese camino se drena toda la corriente que necesitan los led para que se iluminen, lo escencial es que el corriente a trabajar puede mucha mas de la q puede entregar el 555
y cuando el 555 bote por su patita 3 un nivel bajo. el transistor esta en corte, hay un resistencia muy lata entre colector y emisor, no deja pasar corriente unamuy poca de fuga insuficiente para encender los leds

bueno es para que titilen como luces spicoledicas? o para ilumentar o disminuir la intensidad luminosa con PWM?


----------



## sugarray (Mar 30, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> bueno es para que titilen como luces spicoledicas? o para ilumentar o disminuir la intensidad luminosa con PWM?



lo quiero para darle mas brillo a estos led usando pwm. como linterna o sea sin efectos, solo luz de una sola intensidad, pero estoy bien orientado hasta ahora. voy a practicar y cuando les necesite me paso por aca, vale?

se pasaron, mil gracias


----------



## MrRaso (Abr 7, 2012)

Yo realice un  PWM con un NE555 y un mosfet IRFZ44N a la salida del 555 y no consigo sobre-alimentar demasiado los LEDs de 1W (3,6v/350mA), ya que con alimentación continua iluminan igual o algo más. Con el PWM lucen poco. el circuito es el de la imagen.
El circuito está en esta página: http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/LED_PWM_Dimmer/
la finalidad que quiero conseguir es una luz de bicicleta con un LED de 1W.
T1   IRFZ44N
R1   4.7 KOhm 1/4 Watt 5% Carbon Film	 
R2	10 K Potentiometer
C1	0.1 uF ceramic capacitor
D1-2 1N4148 Switching Diode
U1	NE555

La alimentación en un principio la realicé con una batería de 7,2v 1500mAH pero la cambié por un blister de 8 pilas AA (R6) porque creía que era problema de tensión pero sigue igual.


----------



## smith2508 (Abr 25, 2012)

la verdad que de lo que estan hablando son conocimientos muy avanzados de electronica y yo no tengo mucho sobre ellos , mi  DUDA es la siguiente: estoy  en un proyecto de mi institucion SENATI  sobre lamparas de emergencia a base de luces led y quisiera saber cuanto tiempo de uso continuo en una emergencia puede mantenerse estas luces ya hemos hecho un prototipo y mas o menos a los 39 minutos las luces comienzan a calentar hemos dispuestos  un configuracion de doce leds conectados en paralelo  cada led con una resistencia de 400ohm en serie para disipar la potencia, quisiera saber el tiempo de trabajo continuo de las luces led ¿.de cuanto sera de entre 30 min a 1 hora quizas?


----------



## maezca (Abr 25, 2012)

smith2508 dijo:


> la verdad que de lo que estan hablando son conocimientos muy avanzados de electronica y yo no tengo mucho sobre ellos , mi  DUDA es la siguiente: estoy  en un proyecto de mi institucion SENATI  sobre lamparas de emergencia a base de luces led y quisiera saber cuanto tiempo de uso continuo en una emergencia puede mantenerse estas luces ya hemos hecho un prototipo y mas o menos a los 39 minutos las luces comienzan a calentar hemos dispuestos  un configuracion de doce leds conectados en paralelo  cada led con una resistencia de 400ohm en serie para disipar la potencia, quisiera saber el tiempo de trabajo continuo de las luces led ¿.de cuanto sera de entre 30 min a 1 hora quizas?



no crees que te olvidaste de dar un dato importantisimo?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2012)

smith2508 dijo:


> la verdad que de lo que estan hablando son conocimientos muy avanzados de electronica y yo no tengo mucho sobre ellos , mi  DUDA es la siguiente: estoy  en un proyecto de mi institucion SENATI  sobre lamparas de emergencia a base de luces led y quisiera saber cuanto tiempo de uso continuo en una emergencia puede mantenerse estas luces ya hemos hecho un prototipo y mas o menos a los 39 minutos las luces comienzan a calentar hemos dispuestos  un configuracion de doce leds conectados en paralelo  cada led con una resistencia de 400ohm en serie para disipar la potencia, quisiera saber el tiempo de trabajo continuo de las luces led ¿.de cuanto sera de entre 30 min a 1 hora quizas?



Si, mas o menos, según los fabricantes unas 10 o 20 mil horas dependiendo del modelo.
Si se usan adecuadamente claro, una sobrecarga o deficiente refrigeración implica la destrucción instantánea o un acortamiento brutal de la vida útil, lo mismo que pasa con todos los semiconductores.


----------



## MrRaso (Abr 26, 2012)

smith2508, como dice maezca, ¿no crees que deberías dar algunos datos más? voltaje y consumo de los leds, capacidad de las baterías, describir un poco más dicho circuito, etc como ejemplo.


----------



## erickp (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola, alguien sabe que funcion cumple el led que se encuentra entre la salida del 555 y el transistor, en el primer diseño ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2012)

erickp dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe que funcion cumple el led que se encuentra entre la salida del 555 y el transistor, en el primer diseño ?



Funciona como un zener y garantiza el pase del transistor a "Corte"


----------



## erickp (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola  ¿el primer circuito lo puedo usar a 12 volts?, claro con sus respectivos cambios de valores en las resistencias limitadoras.
¿Para conectar mas leds puedo poner mas transistores a la salida del 555 sin problema alguno?
saludos y gracias por sus prontas y oportunas respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2012)

erickp dijo:


> Hola  ¿el primer circuito lo puedo usar a 12 volts?,


Sip.


> claro con sus respectivos cambios de valores en las resistencias limitadoras.


Por supuesto, también puedes ver de hacer la serie de LED con mas LED´s, en lugar de 2 colocar 3.


> ¿Para conectar mas leds puedo poner mas transistores a la salida del 555 sin problema alguno?


Mas transistores o tal vez un darlington de > potencia para no cargar al 555. 


> saludos y gracias por sus prontas y oportunas respuestas


No hay por que darlas.


----------



## Urocyon (Abr 26, 2013)

Acabo de llevar a la práctica el circuito de meter más corriente a pulsos para aumentar el brillo y me permito compartirte mis impresiones. 
1) Se cae en un circulo vicioso, y el dato lo puedes revisar en las hojas de datos de los fabricantes. Cuando incrementas la corriente en el LED la caída de voltaje de directa o Vf del LED se incrementa, esto es, cuando incrementas la corriente, la impedancia del LED también sube, por lo que tienes que bajar la resistencia que limita la corriente en el LED para incrementar la corriente, pero al incrementar la corriente la impedancia sube teniendo que bajar la resistencia y así sucesivamente hasta que te das cuenta de que el LED o se quema o simplemente se está calentando y para terminar hay que recodar que P = Vf*I en este caso, o sea, a mayor corriente (I), mayor Voltaje de perdida en el LED (Vf), lo que incrementa la potencia (P), ojo, NO el brillo, eso es flujo luminoso.
2) Actualmente estoy desarrollando un trabajo en la chamba para calcular luminarias, es decir, lamparas para alumbrar un taller de maquinados y creeme, es más importante la distancia entre lámparas, el flujo luminoso de las mismas, la cantidad de lámparas que se utilizan y la distancia al punto a alumbrar.
3) En resumen, o pones más lámparas (como muestran los circuitos que has expuesto), o te acercas más a las lámparas (del tipo LED en este caso), o consigues lámparas más potentes.
Ω


----------



## sugarray (Abr 26, 2013)

interesante, te lo agradesco. mas, aun no he logrado lo que user556 resume muy bien:



user556 dijo:


> Hola Sugarray!
> 
> Un led de alta luminosidad tiene una corriente nominal de  por ejemplo a 20ma. Si le coloco mas corriente constante de esa, el led corre el riesgo de calentar y destruirse.  Ahora, si le aplico mas corriente, pero en pulsos, el led brillará mas, pero no calentará hasta destruirse pues la corriente no es constante.
> 
> Saludos!



me gustaria montar un circuito tal

saludos


----------

